

Ask HN: Anyone dissatisfied in a large tech company? Where did you go next? - chuhnk

Hi,<p>I was wondering how many people here formerly worked for large tech companies, became dissatisfied with their day to day work and moved on to other things?<p>I would really like to hear why you felt that way. What was missing for you? Lack of impact? Unexciting tasks? Inability to be free and creative?<p>A lot of people can't understand when someone is unhappy working at top 5 tech company. It's what we all worked so hard for right? Except it's not quite always what we expected it to be.<p>I would love to hear thoughts and experiences on the subject of dissatisfaction at large tech companies and what it is we all really want in life.
======
codeonfire
Totally dissatisfied. The main complaint is how blatant and mindlessly people
are concerned with power. Every single aspect to them is a huge political
game. Their chosen profession is 'power'. They have no other goals and just
see tech as a means to that end. It is as mindless as it is bizarre. Entire
departments are created by high level people with the sole goal of trying to
take over existing departments. The result is there are lots of people and
departments who have the same job. Obviously it is difficult to develop
software in this environment.

I just want to make an honest living making useful stuff without having to
deal with the crazies that fill large companies.

------
shantheman
For me there were a lot of factors, but the biggest one was that the large
tech company was my first job out of college, and I didn't want to stay there
for the next 40 years. So, after 4 or so years, I left to try something
different and see what was out there in the big bold world. I don't regret it
at all. Perhaps I will end up at a big tech company again someday, but until
then, I'm enjoying lots of other experiences (startups, mid size companies,
etc).

~~~
lewispollard
Same. Worked for IBM for a year, while I was still in uni, didn't enjoy it
because of how you were just another cog in the machine. I just thought, I
wouldn't want to look back in 20 years and think I wasted opportunities by
staying there. Now I'm working for a company with a 3 man software development
team and it's so much more rewarding and satisfying.

